
Show HN: Using Tensorflow to make stock picks like Jim Cramer - tobinjo
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/trading-like-cramer-application-machine-learning-investing-john-tobin?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
T-A
Pretty pointless:

[https://www.cfainstitute.org/learning/products/publications/...](https://www.cfainstitute.org/learning/products/publications/dig/Pages/dig.v42.n4.68.aspx)

[https://www.advisorperspectives.com/articles/2013/02/05/comp...](https://www.advisorperspectives.com/articles/2013/02/05/comparing-
advisors-to-jim-cramer-measuring-your-professional-alpha)

[https://www.cxoadvisory.com/gurus/#individual](https://www.cxoadvisory.com/gurus/#individual)

